# Meet Shooter (if you haven't already!)



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I started Shooter's 52 week thread a few weeks ago when I brought him home, but never formally introduced him to the forum on here, and I know a lot of people don't look at the 52 weeks section often. 

Shooter is a silver/white parti, basically my dream dog. I've been waiting on him a long time and can't believe it finally happened. I have a lot of big plans for this boy. He's my first puppy from a breeder (all my other dogs were either raised as part of a guide dog training program and adopted as adults or rescues) and my first puppy that I can train the way I want to, rather than following someone else's rules and guidelines. 

Shooter will be 12 weeks old on Tuesday. He's growing so fast! Here are a couple of my favorite photos of him, but there are lots more on his 52 weeks thread. 

Stacked puppy picture: 









And others: 



























And a video: (Shooter is only until about 2 minutes; this is a training game I play to work on voluntary attention)


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Eeeee!!! I just love him!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I love his color especially his face. Is that why he's a silver/white parti and not white/black? Due to his beautiful silver face? Oh my gosh he's breath taking!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Now I must go look at his 52 weeks. So beautiful!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It's _so nice_ to see your poodles' eagerness to please! Shooter is sweet enough to be edible, and what smartypants too! Seeing you with Sookie makes me smile all over again about how she came back to be yours. She really trains with gusto, such a good *silver *girl. I'm so happy you have your dream parti poodle. Shooter looks mighty pleased with the arrangement too. She sure is a cutiepie!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So beautiful! Do you still have Nova? I've been gone awhile and haven't seen anything about Nova lately...


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

My babies said:


> I love his color especially his face. Is that why he's a silver/white parti and not white/black? Due to his beautiful silver face? Oh my gosh he's breath taking!


Silver puppies, both solid and parti, are born black and clear to silver as they age. They clear the fastest on the face and feet/legs, so that's why his face is much lighter. The rest of his dark spots will eventually clear to silver. In the video, the second half is my silver girl Sookie. Shooter's dark spots will eventually be that color. 



Chagall's mom said:


> It's _so nice_ to see your poodles' eagerness to please! Shooter is sweet enough to be edible, and what smartypants too! Seeing you with Sookie makes me smile all over again about how she came back to be yours. She really trains with gusto, such a good *silver *girl. I'm so happy you have your dream parti poodle. Shooter looks mighty pleased with the arrangement too. She sure is a cutiepie!


Shooter is definitely a smarty pants and he knows it. He likes to show off  Sookie just loves food and will do absolutely anything for a treat. Shooter is my "ideal", the dog I've dreamed of, but Sookie is my soul mate. She's the poodle I got when I didn't know I wanted one, and fell in love with when I wasn't supposed to. I'm thankful every day to have her back and can't even bear to think about how close she came to forever belonging to someone else. They are starting to bond a little, which makes my heart melt (though, Sookie would never admit to it). I can already tell my relationship with Shooter will be different than with Sookie. Definitely not less or more, just different


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

He is just perfect!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Sookster said:


> Sookie is my soul mate. She's the poodle I got when I didn't know I wanted one, and fell in love with when I wasn't supposed to. I'm thankful every day to have her back and can't even bear to think about how close she came to forever belonging to someone else.


How well I remember the wonderful story of Sookie coming back to you. I love to hear that she is your soul mate and that you are thankful every day to have her! I don't want to hijack the Shooter thread, but I think PF needs to hear more about Sookie! Would you consider starting a Sookie thread, and giving all of us Sookie fans a full update about how she has settled in to life in your home? Any adjustment problems after months of living in a kennel? Or did she just fit in as if she'd never been away? I'd love to hear any/all details that you would care to share about this wonderful little girl and your great love for her.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

peppersb said:


> How well I remember the wonderful story of Sookie coming back to you. I love to hear that she is your soul mate and that you are thankful every day to have her! I don't want to hijack the Shooter thread, but I think PF needs to hear more about Sookie! Would you consider starting a Sookie thread, and giving all of us Sookie fans a full update about how she has settled in to life in your home? Any adjustment problems after months of living in a kennel? Or did she just fit in as if she'd never been away? I'd love to hear any/all details that you would care to share about this wonderful little girl and your great love for her.


Of course I can! I haven't posted much on PF lately at all, but it has been a while since I posted anything about Sookie. I'll start a new thread


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So cute, I could just eat him up. Thanks


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a sweet, expressive face he has!


I bet you must get tons of comments about Shooter being Nova and Sookie's baby!!


----------

